# Aluminum speaker rings



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Found these just now, pretty sweet but pricey. Cruze Black Speaker Ring Set-Chevy Mall. Also got them in chrome and with either "Cruze" or "RS".


That's a lot for two thin pieces of metal, lol. They also look a bit too wide...


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

that has to be the most useless "mod". imo it looks more cheap than the factory speaker rings


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Found these just now, pretty sweet but pricey. Cruze Black Speaker Ring Set-Chevy Mall. Also got them in chrome and with either "Cruze" or "RS".


Nice... I wouldn't say they're not a cool mod to do given that they're aircraft grade aluminum (probably look nicer in hand), but I definitely think the price is outrageous. I wouldn't pay more than $45-50 for a set of four.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Seems to me like everything on that site is way overpriced.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ya I just figured I'd post up to show everyone. I'd rather paint mine to change the look unless the price drops quite a bit.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

I plan on painting mine to match the rest of the interior work I did. I like the style of those, but like the rest of the people above - there is no way in **** that I would ever pay that kind of price for them. For a spot on your car that is rarely if ever REALLY noticed, I can't see paying more than $10-$20.


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

_Aluminum speaker rings_. *...* If it included four rings it would be a reasonable _price_, I think. Not clear if it does.


----------

